# Ocean City, MD bike rentals?



## wvmtb

Planning a trip to the beach later this summer. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a bike shop to rent a good or decent road bike. Doesn't have to be a bike loaded with Dura-Ace but would be nice to have at least some 105 components.

We were not planning a beach vacation this year but for the last 2 years we have went to a couple different ones and our boy was really disappointed that we said we weren't going this year. Can't go next year so we decided why not and picked Ocean City this year. 

Anyway back to the point. Last year I didn't take my bike since we went to Myrtle and I didn't want to deal with traffic there, that place is a mad house. I've never been to Ocean City but I am hoping it's not as crowded as Myrtle and would be nice to get a few early morning rides in. But don't want to haul my bike almost 400miles. But I will if I can't find a good local bike shop.

Also can anyone recommend a decent place to stay. Not picky on where we stay but would like to have an ocean view or at least within a block of the ocean.


----------



## pmf

Ocean City is a complete circus. If you like loud cars and toothless, tattoo covered ********, you'll love it. Wall to wall traffic for literally 125 blocks. Like to hear someone doing a peel out at 3:00 AM? It's completely tacky IMO. It does have a big board walk with lots of games and greasy food, and more ********. 

Think about going a little north. I spend a week at Rehobath Beach every summer. It's a sleepy town, but there is a board walk and rides for the kids. There's lots a good restaurants and a brew pub (Dogfish Head) with good beer and so-so food. There's an amusement park on the boardwalk (Funland) that has this ancient house of horrors ride that they only run after dark. It's not to be missed. Unless you're pretty loaded, you won't find an ocean side house. The one I rent is about a block and a half to the board walk and the beach. Just go through a realtor (try Jack Lingo) to get a house. There are a few hotels there too, but I like the house thing better. 

I take my bike there. I'd guess renting a decent road bike is pretty difficult. Most people seem to favor clunking along on a cruiser. I guess it's the beach thing to do. There's a coastal highway which is excellent to ride on. It's smooth pavement with enormous shoulders (as in the size of a car lane). I ride maybe 17 miles from Rehobath down to Ocean City and then turn back and come home. There's usually a nasty headwind going one way or the other, so its a decent workout. You can look at a map and do some longer inland rides as well. My wife and I usually just do the highway because we only have a few hours away from the kids.


----------



## wvmtb

pmf said:


> Ocean City is a complete circus..


Really? Is it worse than Myrtle? Went to Atlantic Beach, NC a few years ago and I like it because it was a "sleepy" place. But we would just like to try something different with a little more things to do. There's nothing but water and sand at Atlantic Beach, NC

We don't want to have to load the car up to head to the beach. Want to be able to walk out on the beach within minutes. So a house at Rehobath might not be an option because were keep it cheaper and near the ocean. If you don't mind me asking what's a ballpark figure of a place like your talking about per night? 

If I went riding I figured I would ride to Rehobath and back. The wind sucks but so do the West Virginia hills, especially when it's hilly and windy! I would keep the rides short due it being a vacation and I want to spend time with the family. Early morning rides will not be @3am. More like 7ish and go out for an hour or 2.


----------



## pmf

I've never been to Myrtle. Atlantic beach, NC sounds a lot like the Outer Banks in NC. There's really not much else to do there but sit on the beach. Some people like that, I find that it gets boring pretty fast. Rehobath definitely has stuff to do in walking distance from where I rent. Houses right on the ocean tend to be really expensive private homes. I don't mind walking a block and a half to the beach. Sometimes I load the van up, drive to the boardwalk and dump all the crap off, drive it back to the house and walk to the beach. From the boardwalk, it's about 10 minutes walk to downtown. There's restaurants, coffee shops, book stores, putt-putt golf, video games, Fun Land, pizza, etc. I do drive the kids places, but the traffic is no where as horrendous as Ocean City. On a rainy day, there's the movie theatre. 

the place I rent is around $2000 for the week, but it's big and has a mother-in-law shack in the back yard that I can stick my mother-in-law in (priceless). Technically, the house sleeps 16. And I do rent it the week before Labor Day weekend, which isn't high season. Before your jaw drops, consider that Ocean City probably won't be much cheaper unless you get a bayside rental (you don't want that). Depending on when you go, you could probably find something smaller and cheaper. There are hotels as well, I have no idea what they charge. Here's an example of what the town looks like from one of the hotels. It's a very busy day:

http://www.atlanticsandshotel.com/default.aspx?pg=signup

You probably just need to surf around and look. The big realtor there is Jack Lingo Inc. That company handles most of the rental market in town. You could just call them and ask what they have in your price range within 1-2 blocks from the beach. There are high rise type hotels north of Ocean City, but then you're in a situation of either the beach, or drive somewhere to do something rather than walk. There's also hotels right in town on the ocean, like the one above, but probably no cheaper than a house. I just like houses. More room and you can cook your own food. 

Look at the map at the bottom of the Lingo site (http://www.jacklingo.com/rentals/index.htm) and zoom into the balloon located on Stockley street -- the place I rent is on Rodney street (2 blocks south), across King Charles Ave. You can follow the boardwalk up to Rohobath Ave which is the main drag. Any of the houses north or south of there with in a block or two of the boardwalk are ideal. You could call Lingo and ask what they have. There's another big realtor, but I forget who. I'd say 75% of the rental houses have Lingo signs on them. 

Yeah, and bring the bike.


----------



## davelikestoplay

pmf said:


> Ocean City is a complete circus. If you like loud cars and toothless, tattoo covered ********, you'll love it. Wall to wall traffic for literally 125 blocks. Like to hear someone doing a peel out at 3:00 AM? It's completely tacky IMO. It does have a big board walk with lots of games and greasy food, and more ********.


I totally laughed when I read this, because it is so true.


----------



## wvmtb

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to have to look more into that beach. I like the idea of being able to cook our own food. But in the long run for the extra you pay for a place with a stove you can eat out for the same price and not have to clean up. Don't get me wrong I think a house would be better than a room any day but were cheap a$$es. Although for a week in a house like that 2k isn't bad.
Myrtle is loaded with things to do but it's busy place. I've never been to the Outer Banks but from what I hear it is a lot like Atlantic City. I'm glad I took my bike there because there wasn't anything to do there but ride. Yea, it was flat and windy, not as fun as riding the hills of WV but none the less I did enjoy the rides. It was interesting riding 50miles and only gaining a few feet. Here at home I'm gaining 4,000+ feet at a distance like that


----------



## Har

As a local OC provides no riding what so ever you need to go west over RT 50 and that is pretty dicey. Mid town you have no way to go west BUT if you are in North OC you would be ok by riding north into DE. Fenwick borders OC MD and west of there is good. Bethany is nice laid back family town with rural roads west of there. Dewey is 24/7 party town but somewhat quiet on the week nights but forget Thurs thru Sunday afternoon. Rehoboth is also nice. All is not lost if you can tell me what part of OC you are in, like i said if you are in North OC you might be ok, if you are below street 125 give or take a few blocks forget it.


----------



## wvmtb

Not sure where we are staying yet. Haven't booked anything. But I don't like what I read from your post. I might have to stay out of OC if I want to take my bike ;(


----------



## lumber825

We go to OC every year and love it. We rent a townhouse at 9th St a block from the water. I ride from Downtown OC to De and there is always wind one way. I also ride around the back streets of OC.

I have never been woken up at 3:00am. Is it crowed, hell yes. It's a beach town in the summer what do you expect. I see just as many freaks and weirdo's in Rehobeth as I do in OC.

It's getting late in the season to find any place good to stay and waterfront is not cheap. Make reservations sooner rather than later. Pick a place MD or DE stay there and drive to the other one to see what you like.

There are plenty of $1,000,000 homes in both places so there are plenty of people who like both areas.


----------



## ranger13

I agree with lumber825. We go every year and love it. We stay at 5th and the boardwalk and I ride up through Delaware and down to Assateague Island every day. The only problem I have is when I get behind a bus on the Costal Hyw.


----------



## wvmtb

We booked a ocean view room 1 block from the northern end of the boardwalk (27th st.). I am from WV so I am use to ******** and I would assume they can't be that much worse there than what they are here. I'll feel right at home when I get a beer bottle thrown at me while riding. I'm glad to see the last 2 post. I was starting to think we should pick a different beach from these 1st few post. I think I will try taking the bike and play it by ear as to how much/little I ride. I am sure I'll get pissed at some drivers while riding but hell I do that here all the time (ever ride the back roads of WV?). Traffic I'm sure will be high but like lumber825 said


lumber825 said:


> Is it crowed, hell yes. It's a beach town in the summer what do you expect.


Like we do at any other beach we will be sure to spend some time looking all over the area to see if we would like to come back to same place or try a different area of the beach.


----------



## pmf

I'm sure you'll have a good time. Actually, OC is fairly bike friendly. There's a bike/bus lane that starts close to where you're renting. I've never had anyone harrass me when I ride there, and I've been doing it for years. Definitely take the bike. Ride up the coastal highway to Rehobath and back. Ride over to Assateague Island.


----------



## lumber825

Head North on Coastal Highway. The intersection at the RT 90 Bridge can be a little hairy. Other than that you'll be fine. In MD you are in a Bus/ Bike lane. Once you hit DE you have a 10' Bike / Walking lane. Like someone else said be ready for wind in one direction or the other.

Head south take the RT 50 Bridge over to Assateaque Island.

I've been going to OC for years and riding there the past few. I have never had a problem with anyone.

I would bring your bike. There are a ton of bike rental places but the only thing I've seen them rent is the beach cruisers.


----------

